# Can't get rid of highlighting!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

For the past few months and many books, highlighting appears and I can't get rid of it. I'm merrily reading along, hit Next Page, and see highlights with the blurb at the bottom to push to see number of highlights. I have given up trying to turn this off. I hit next page and the highlight is gone. Then a few hours later same thing. It's soooo irritating.

I've turned it off, I've gone to settings. I have run out of options! Any suggestions?


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmm. I've never had a problem getting rid of the popular highlights, but maybe a restart would help?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What does the setting on Popular Highlights say?

Go To Home>Menu>settings> page 2

(when it's turned off it will say *turn on* next to it)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luv is right. . . . it makes sense if you think hard, but seems counter-intuitive at first.

And the converse is: when it's on, the clickable text will say *turn off*. 

Also, remember that it is ON at start-up by default. . . . .so when you do a restart, it might get reset to ON.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

This drove me nuts, too, for awhile! When I found out what it was...other people's highlights...I couldn't get rid of it fast enough!

I've never even "written in" my own books. I sure don't want other people highlighting the text for me.

I can just see getting a copy of Kahlil Gibran's _The Prophet_...would any line NOT be highlighted?*

*Joke stolen from David Bromberg.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

and now, a romance novel 20% into it, is doing a flush right margin with a ragged left! My K2 has a gremlin inside! Only one paragraph (top of page) is flush right. Odd.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> What does the setting on Popular Highlights say?
> 
> Go To Home>Menu>settings> page 2
> 
> (when it's turned off it will say *turn on* next to it)


Ahhhhhh! Popular highlights lists all of them and they are all bible verses!

A miracle! I hit CLOSE and they are all gone. Good grief!

thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## MiniDave (Nov 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you so very much.  I kept going through my new books and seeing things already highlighted, it was driving me crazy.


----------

